# Industrial Grade Beeswax Chunks Clearance - Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We still have some 1 pound bags of industrial grade beeswax chunks on sale for $4 - see our website at 
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/100-pure-beeswax/


----------

